# got any nuts?



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

anybody have any atv nuts? here's a pic of mine


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

LOL....I have some Blue ones


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ I hate those ha


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

blue balls eh? that hurts


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I learn so much on this forum. This ranks right up there with the canooter valve thing :sgrin:


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I keep my nuts clean....


----------



## chubbs34 (Apr 23, 2010)

nice no draggin in the mud


----------

